# Hi, Newbie Here, Watch Value Advice



## andrewpickup (Aug 5, 2010)

hello there im andrew, i dont know anything about watches,

my father has passed on to me a pocket watch. he states he bought it used in the 60s

the case is gold

name ald dennison ( moon) and has a little sun moon star logo

there is another shell if you will, english make made of 2 plates of ten ct gold. plates of coposition between to wear 20 years

i do have me photos but getting them onto the computer is a different issue

the watch itsself, its swiss made

so i was just wondering what it could be worth i guess


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

You will need to post photographs - click here to go to forum guide on posting pictures - some details of the watch movement would help too.

Yoou could also try a jewellers for a valuation.


----------



## andrewpickup (Aug 5, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> You will need to post photographs - click here to go to forum guide on posting pictures - some details of the watch movement would help too.
> 
> Yoou could also try a jewellers for a valuation.


yes ill have to try and get these pictures on

its in good condition

as for the watch movement..... well it seems to work


----------



## Texas Crossroads (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

The movement size, manufacturer, number of jewels, etc. are primary price drivers. By movement I mean the guts of the watch. Typically, the larger the larger the watch, the more valuable. I've had several larger pocket watches that were about 43 mm in diameter and weighed around 125 grams (size 18). A smaller size 6 might only weigh 20 grams. Likewise, a 23 jewel movement is typically worth more than a 15 jewel movement.

Again, the movement will contain the manufacturer name (Waltham, Elgin, Hamilton, Illinois, etc.) and a serial number. If your watch is a Waltham, you can Google 'Waltham Serial Number Production Dates' and locate a table that shows years of production and how many watches of your movement type were included in the production run. Typically, the smaller the production run, the more rare the watch.

To get to the movement, you have to unscrew the back plate, or pry it open with a razor blade towards the hinge. If it's not a screw off back, be careful as you could easily damage the hinge (or cut yourself). You might want to Google how to do this.

Once you know the movement type, year of production, etc., you can use tools like eBay or Terapeak to find out what other watches similar to yours have sold for in the last 90 days.

To get help from the experts in this forum, you really need to post pictures of the movement. To do this, you'll need to host the images somewhere like Photobucket. That way you can provide the http links that is required when attaching files. I just learned this myself...

Ben


----------



## andrewpickup (Aug 5, 2010)

good advice. im in too deep!!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The case is not gold. The case is gold-filled. There is a difference, and this will affect the value.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

andrewpickup said:


> the case is gold
> 
> name ald dennison ( moon) and has a little sun moon star logo
> 
> there is another shell if you will, english make made of 2 plates of ten ct gold. plates of coposition between to wear 20 years


Hi Andrew...here is a link to another thread on Dennison cases...it might be worth a look to get a better understanding of yours. (You will need to read to the bottom of the thread to see the pics....I mistakenly moved them in Photobucket and had to re-post them)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54306

Dennison case


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Is this anything like ...... ebay link ?


----------

